# New 50 Finally on the Way? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 4, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11787"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11787">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>New 50mm

</strong>I’ve received word from two different sources that a new 50mm lens would be on the way “soon”. One person suggested it would “probably” have IS. No mention of aperture, but judging by past mentions of a new 50mm, it would be a replacement for the near ancient 50mm f/1.4.</p>
<p>Outside of the 50 and 24-70 f/4, the rest of Q4′s announcements are said to be cinema related.</p>
<p>More soon…</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## smithy (Nov 4, 2012)

In that case, I shall keep my hard-earned cash safely in my wallet. I was about to splash out on the Sigma 50mm f/1.4...


----------



## Ricku (Nov 4, 2012)

Beh.

Still waiting for some solid rumors on the 14-24L. 

There are already a bunch of 50mm primes for Canon, but no 14-24.

They should fill the holes before making more of the same.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Nov 4, 2012)

I wouldn't put it past Canon to make a new EF 50mm f/1.8 IS USM intended for video.


----------



## epsiloneri (Nov 4, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> I wouldn't put it past Canon to make a new EF 50mm f/1.8 IS USM intended for video.


Or why not EF 50mm f/*2.8* IS USM for $700, in line with recent trends.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 4, 2012)

I have and like the 50 1.4, but I'd buy the new one if it is significantly improved. Sharp and contrasty from 1.4, preferably with IS, but don't make it too big and bulky.


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 4, 2012)

Let me guess... the real one that hits the street will be f/4 and have no IS.

Oh, and cost $2,499.

:-X


----------



## Viggo (Nov 4, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> Let me guess... the real one that hits the street will be f/4 and have no IS.
> 
> Oh, and cost $2,499.
> 
> :-X



And arrives in 2016..


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2012)

I will say that my 50mm f/1.4 does leave much to be desired between f/1.4 and f/2.8... but at 2.8 I'm not sure it can be beat. The f/1.4 lens outperforms its much more expensive big brother the f/1.2. 

Having said that, I don't know the last time I used it... so I'm not even sure I'm in the market even if it was a crazy good upgrade.


----------



## Zv (Nov 4, 2012)

Based on recent trends Canon will prob stick IS in there as long as it's not over $1000 I might be interested. 

Hopefully it will be f/1.4 IS USM and around $700

I'd buy it without IS if it was just a 50 f/1.4 II - an updated version with better optics and ring USM for $500 ish.

Don't want a 50 f/2.8 STM 

Also very curious about this 24-70 f/4L IS.

:-\


----------



## Pixelsign (Nov 4, 2012)

a f/1.8 or f/2.0 version with the newest IS generation, great image and build quality and NO stm would be great.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 4, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> I wouldn't put it past Canon to make a new EF 50mm f/1.8 IS USM intended for video.



If it's intended for video, my guess is that it would probably be STM, not USM, especially if the eventual goal is to allow lens focusing while recording video.


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 4, 2012)

epsiloneri said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't put it past Canon to make a new EF 50mm f/1.8 IS USM intended for video.
> ...



I agree, a 2.8 is will be a good beginners lens, especially since the new iso capabilities are decent enough for 2.8 in low-light. But it will likely be a replacement of the 50mm 2.8 macro and cost around $500. The 1.8 ii will stay the same, as it is pretty good The 1.4 probably won't have is, it will probably cost around $500, and will hopefully better the 1.8 stopped down.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 4, 2012)

Give me a better build, a true ring USM and leave it at 1.4 with no IS, I'll pay a few dollars more than the Sigma. ~489?


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2012)

I really don't see the need for IS at 50mm. I don't have the steadiest hands, but I usually have stable enough hands to get off a shot with a 50mm on a crop sensor (80mm) without issue.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Nov 4, 2012)

A new 50 would be great. I very much liked the 1.4 USM, although it lacked sharpness in the highest aperture levels. Also it's kinda ancient, how long has it been out now, almost 20 years?

Let them bring a new 1.4 with USM, my dream would be if it came with a red letter.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 4, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> I really don't see the need for IS at 50mm. I don't have the steadiest hands, but I usually have stable enough hands to get off a shot with a 50mm on a crop sensor (80mm) without issue.



Well...lowlight 1.4 and IS means u can use slower shutter speeds so u can perhaps keep one iso level lower before motion blur sets in which means more details.


----------



## robbinzo (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd like f/1.4 and internal focusing like the new 28mm f/2.8 IS.
I really don't like the way the front element extends on the current f/1.4 version.
I tend to agree that f/2.8 would be no good for a 50mm prime. I might be interested at f/1.8 but ideally it needs to be f/1.4 to be a proper fast prime.
I personally don't need IS but then again it may be a really good addition so lets wait and see.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Nov 4, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> I really don't see the need for IS at 50mm. I don't have the steadiest hands, but I usually have stable enough hands to get off a shot with a 50mm on a crop sensor (80mm) without issue.



I'm sure if the proposed logic for the recently released 24mm 2.8 IS exists... I probably don't have to finish that sentence, right? Anyways, Canon doesn't care what an individual person thinks. If they did, they'd have to release billions of unique products just to satisfy one person who doesn't shoot video or someone who lacks the desire to shoot lower shutter speeds to keep the ISO low in moments where even a human tripod couldn't keep still. I mean uh, who would buy an IS lens that "wide"? You'd be surprised.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 4, 2012)

F1.4 or f1.8 - yes
True ring ism - yes
IS - don't care prefer one model with and one without


----------



## TriGGy (Nov 4, 2012)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't see the need for IS at 50mm. I don't have the steadiest hands, but I usually have stable enough hands to get off a shot with a 50mm on a crop sensor (80mm) without issue.
> ...



I agree - I think I heard in one official Canon video that they are pushing to implement IS when making new lenses. In the last few years (post 2005) have we seen some of Canon's new lenses without IS? 24-70 2.8L is one exception I can only pin down - there might be a little more. But I'm sure the majority of new lenses they have added IS (correct me if I'm wrong). 

I have the 50mm 1.8 II and almost bought a 1.4 a month ago, but I tried a few and didn't like turning the focus ring - I thought it felt too scratchy it could double as a percussion instrument. I hope the image and build quality of rumored new lens would be far more better and I'll gladly buy one. 

Maybe soon we'll hear of an 85mm 1.8 IS USM after this.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Nov 4, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't put it past Canon to make a new EF 50mm f/1.8 IS USM intended for video.
> ...



The new 24mm & 28mm have USM, rather than STM.


----------



## Nassen0f (Nov 4, 2012)

If they release a new 50, i want upgraded optics and a real USM system that doesnt break... we dont need IS, and we dont need anything fancy, not all of us are made out of money..


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Nov 4, 2012)

epsiloneri said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't put it past Canon to make a new EF 50mm f/1.8 IS USM intended for video.
> ...



Wanted to write that, but am not sure Canon would actually replace a fast lens with a slow one. Then again, someone wrote on FB Canon might it f/2.0 and EOL the f/1.8 & f/1.4 lenses.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Nov 4, 2012)

Let's look back at the FD times, canon had the f1.2 f1.4 f1.8 AND f2.0 standard 50mm lenses, then there's the macro but very little chance of an upgrade for that. An F2.0 with IS ? Ok, but isn't it easy enough to produce to an f1.4 as 50mm lenses have always been?


----------



## traveller (Nov 4, 2012)

A Canon 50mm f/1.4 IS USM, let's see £700?


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Nov 4, 2012)

Nishi Drew said:


> Let's look back at the FD times, canon had the f1.2 f1.4 f1.8 AND f2.0 standard 50mm lenses, then there's the macro but very little chance of an upgrade for that. An F2.0 with IS ? Ok, but isn't it easy enough to produce to an f1.4 as 50mm lenses have always been?



IMHO, Canon can't price a new 50mm f/2 IS (& probably USM or STM) without practically killing either the existing f/1.8 or the new f/2 - people who care that much for a fraction of a stop would buy the f/1.4 anyway.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Nov 4, 2012)

Nassen0f said:


> If they release a new 50, i want upgraded optics and a real USM system that doesnt break... we dont need IS, and we dont need anything fancy, not all of us are made out of money..



+1 on that ridiculous micro USM ring. I went through two copies of the canon 50mm 1.4 and both had the same issue where AF would all of a sudden stop working. Had the last one repaired, sold it, and never went back to it. Better optics would be very nice, but not as nice as being able to shoot sharp photos wide open consistently.


----------



## picturesbyme (Nov 4, 2012)

Hopefully it's an f/1.4 and around $400-500.
However recent Canon decisions pointing towards a more random direction...


----------



## jm345 (Nov 4, 2012)

If the new 50mm is f/1.4 and has IS I would expect it to be at least as expensive, if not more, than the new 24 IS and 28 IS.


----------



## DB (Nov 4, 2012)

I sold my Ef 50mm f/1.4 USM this past summer as the constant focus-hunting really annoyed me, especially after experiencing the AF speed on my 24-70, but I'm now looking at older FD 55mm 1.2 lenses that I can use with an adapter (obviously will be MF) and this weekend I came across a Zeiss Planar T 50mm f/1.7 EOS EF conversion with fluid variable aperture (so great for video) in pristine condition for 30 euros less than I sold my 50 1.4 for. If Canon release a new improved ring-USM or STM 50 f/1.4 for about €400 (around $500) price range then I might be tempted again.


----------



## DB (Nov 4, 2012)

jm345 said:


> If the new 50mm is f/1.4 and has IS I would expect it to be at least as expensive, if not more, than the new 24 IS and 28 IS.



+1 I agree. Where I live the EF 28mm f2.8 IS USM lens is $1,150 (€899.99) http://www.connscameras.ie/canon-ef-28mm-f2-8-is-usm/4960999845746pd.html

So if Canon do make it IS, then it will cost a thousand bucks equivalent in Europe, and at that price, I'd rather buy old Canon primes and convert them (using EdMika kit or such like)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 4, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> IMHO, Canon can't price a new 50mm f/2 IS (& probably USM or STM) without practically killing either the existing f/1.8 or the new f/2 - people who care that much for a fraction of a stop would buy the f/1.4 anyway.


Somehow I doubt if a $900 lens would kill a $120 lens.


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 4, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Give me a better build, a true ring USM and leave it at 1.4 with no IS, I'll pay a few dollars more than the Sigma. ~489?



I tend to agree, although with Canon's recent price points for new glass, I think 489 is wishful thinking. The fragility of the 50mm f/1.4 is well noted, particularly with cheap plastic build of the crucial inside barrel. When it gets dinged a little too much, it will warp and can cause serious problems requiring some shop work. Build what they already have a little sturdier, and I think you've got a winner.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 4, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > Ellen Schmidtee said:
> ...



OK, do the 24 and 28 IS lenses focus quietly enough that a camcorder/video DSLR could continuously focus them while recording without the associated noise being picked up by the built-in mics or a mic mounted on top of the camera? My Panasonic HDC-TM700 Camcorder, with a built-in lens, can do that and I believe that the Canon XF 100/105/300/305 camcorders can do it also.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 4, 2012)

epsiloneri said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't put it past Canon to make a new EF 50mm f/1.8 IS USM intended for video.
> ...



-1....IS or no IS, I'll take fast AF and sharp at wide open(f1.4)


----------



## timkbryant (Nov 4, 2012)

Ditto. I've been toying with picking up a 50mm soon. I think now I'll wait and see what the price and availability of this new f/1.4 is before making my move. Also, what the reports are on its quality, etc. will also sway my actions.

Of course, I could easily grab the f/1.8 anyway, and upgrade later. Decisions. Decisions.



 smithy said:


> In that case, I shall keep my hard-earned cash safely in my wallet.


----------



## pj1974 (Nov 4, 2012)

I am very much waiting, and looking forward to a new Canon 50mm. I had 2 copies of the 50mm f/1.8, and eventually got rid of both. AF was not quick enough, nor consistent enough for me on either of my DSLRs. While quite sharp stopped down a bit, it lacked absolute sharpnss & sufficient contrast wide open - particularly noticable in low light. The 50mm f/1.8 It also had poor quality bokeh.

Additionally, I've also used the 50mm f1.4 - but I don't like the 'el-cheapo' micro-USM, and the IQ wide open leaves a lot to be desired. I do realise that good shots CAN be had with either current f/1.8 and f/1.4 - but I want a prime lens that is consistent, quick (both in terms of AF and usability) and long-lasting. I ended up using my 100mm f/2.8 macro for portraits and subject isolation more than my 50mm's, even though of course the composition / framing needs to be much different. (I find my 100mm f/2.8 USM macro lens has quick and very accurate AF response).

So... what do I want in a/the new 50mm prime?

between f/1.4 to f/1.8. (the f/2.8 of the new 24mm and 28mm lenses is a different category IMHO)
sharp & contrasty wide open, so I can be confident of awesome IQ
rounded aperture blades (pref 8 to 9 of them) for great bokeh
study build (eg metal mount, good quality construction materials
close minimum focussing distance (eg about 0.4m - 0.5m)
super sharp stopped down
USM (or... STM if it's a good implementation, though I'd probably prefer USM with FTM focus).
IS... well, it would be a bonus - but it shouldn't affect any of the above... but I'll happily pay $100 - $200 extra for it.
Eventual (hoping!) price: definitely below $1000 with IS and below $800 without IS.

Paul


----------



## Pag (Nov 4, 2012)

I recently bought a Sigma 50mm/1.4 and I've been very happy with it so far. Fast, accurate focus, beautiful bokeh and very sharp. It did require AFMA, it's quite a bit bigger and heavier than the Canon 50/1.8 it replaced and it won't stop down more than f/16, but the upgrade was worth it.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 4, 2012)

I am hoping for an incremental evolutionary upgrade here. if its the 1.4 they are working with here, I agree with most here - keep it 1.4, better optics, better on AF (yes, it does tend to hunt more than I'd like).

Other than the 85mm v2, most of the primes lately have been geared towards video (the new wide primes are examples, both being 2.8, both having Is and both costing way more than their previous models.) 

Hoping they intend to segment things like they do with the telephoto lenses - offer fast aperature, no IS (1.2, 1.4, 1.8)- then the IS versions at f2.0-4).

Everyone likes to complain that there is no stills only camera (the good old bodies cost more because of video arguement), but damn, this is almost worse if the glass upgrades are gonna more more for video than stills.


----------



## pwp (Nov 4, 2012)

smithy said:


> In that case, I shall keep my hard-earned cash safely in my wallet. I was about to splash out on the Sigma 50mm f/1.4...



Yes I'd wait if I were you. I went through two Sigma 50 f/1.4 lenses after off-loading my EF 50 f/1.4. Neither Sigma was consistent enough to trust for commercial work. AF was far too hit-and-miss. I should have just kept the old EF 50 f/1.4! My money is on the new lens being an f/2is. Hope fully it's stellar wide open.

-PW


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 4, 2012)

Canon should simply make a better 50mm 1.4. Until then, 50L will be my choice.


----------



## ddashti (Nov 5, 2012)

Would it be _possible_ for Canon to add IS to a wide aperture 50mm at this point?


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Nov 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO, Canon can't price a new 50mm f/2 IS (& probably USM or STM) without practically killing either the existing f/1.8 *or the new f/2* - people who care that much for a fraction of a stop would buy the f/1.4 anyway.
> ...



How many EF 50mm f/2 IS USM would Canon sell for $900? I think few enough.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Nov 5, 2012)

Totally. I love my Zeiss 50mm but it could stand an upgrade. Give me 8 to 9 diaphragm blades like the upper-end lenses.... And make it metal. At 50mm, who needs IS.... 



crasher8 said:


> Give me a better build, a true ring USM and leave it at 1.4 with no IS, I'll pay a few dollars more than the Sigma. ~489?


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 5, 2012)

and it's a 35.


----------



## Caps18 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll take a 50mm f/1.2 IS. Otherwise it's the current f/1.2 one.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 6, 2012)

When the new 50 hits, it will be 949.00


----------



## Zv (Nov 6, 2012)

Really hoping they DON'T make a 50 with IS to keep the price down but then again a cheap 50 already exists, so next will be a mid priced one. Trouble is Canon's idea of 'mid-priced' seems to be $800 now


----------



## Bosman (Nov 6, 2012)

You don't need to even be super smart or have a crystal ball, the next mid range 50 will have IS. Every one of their mid range lenses will have is so your next step is Cinema lenses one day if you get serious about it. It seems like they are trying to price non-L primes just under $1000 and above $500. I also believe they are updating the prime lenses with the L versions coming later, kinda a marketing move actually. I see the logic in it anyways. I am curious what they would do if they designed a new 50L as its pretty amazing as it is. None of their L primes are really left wanting other than adding some gasketing to some. 
A trend i am really pleased about is their design efforts with aperture blades, they are finally making them circular as a standard even on the cheaper ones. I believe all the ones they released this year are circular if i am not mistaken. I imagine all new L primes will be 9 bladed circular aperture blades.


----------



## Zv (Nov 7, 2012)

With the exception of the 50 1.4 and possibly the 50L, which other lens would you guys like to see updated? I've heard people mention the 135L, 85 f/1.8 and the 100-400. Are we waiting for any others. Plz don't say 14-24 cos thats not an update!


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 7, 2012)

Bosman said:


> A trend i am really pleased about is their design efforts with aperture blades, they are finally making them circular as a standard even on the cheaper ones. I believe all the ones they released this year are circular if i am not mistaken. I imagine all new L primes will be 9 bladed circular aperture blades.



the new 22mm EF-M f2 STM has 7 circular blades like the 16-35L and there is something about the 7 circular blade look I really really like both in terms of blur and starbursts with very narrow apertures
I agree they should just make all circular be it 7, 8 or 9 just no more with only 5...


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Nov 8, 2012)

Zv said:


> With the exception of the 50 1.4 and possibly the 50L, which other lens would you guys like to see updated? I've heard people mention the 135L, 85 f/1.8 and the 100-400. Are we waiting for any others. Plz don't say 14-24 cos thats not an update!



As Canon's upgraded lenses have unreasonable prices, I'm not waiting for any lens to be upgraded.


----------



## Aputure (Nov 8, 2012)

What about a plain and simple 50 1.4L? An updated version with better focusing, build, and image quality? IS would be nice, but that would jack up the price a bit. It sucks that you have to spend almost $1,500 for an L quality 50mm prime. I'm sure many people would happily pay $800 or so for this. Add IS and make it $1,000 and you really have a winner.


----------



## Bosman (Nov 8, 2012)

I believe under $1000 is the new under $500 for Canon. 

As far as aperture blades go i wonder if they choose how many blades based on the type of photography the lens is intended for like landscape lenses getting the best sun stars due to blade design. More blades for better bokeh balls with portrait lenses as well as cinema applications.


----------

